# Trailpark Kassel



## onkel_c (22. November 2022)

So schaut's wohl aus...









						Skilift schleppt bald Mountainbikes den Berg hoch: Trail-Park entsteht am Hohen Gras
					

Vor zehn Jahren gab es die ersten Überlegungen, nun ist das Ziel fast erreicht: Am Hohen Gras bei Kassel haben die Bauarbeiten für ein Mountainbike-Streckennetz begonnen.




					www.hna.de


----------



## DerDutchman (22. November 2022)

Nach jahrelangem Bikeübergefälltebäumeheben klingt das erstmal gar net so schlecht, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (22. November 2022)

Es wäre zumindest mal ein Anfang...
Kommt für mich zwar fast zu spät, aber immerhin. Hat ja auch nur ca. 20Jahre + gedauert, bis man beim Forst gemerkt hat dass es tatsächlich 'Bedarf' gibt!


----------



## Ph1l1ppK (22. November 2022)

Was ich online nicht finden konnte, ist der Kommentar des Autors. Zur Vollständigkeit davon ein Foto: 







*Interessant* finde ich zudem, dass das andere Trailprojekt irgendwie unabhängig davon ist. Am Uhlenstein und am Hohen Gras sind dieses Jahr bereits Trails gebaut worden, die teilweise schon ausgeschildert sind und jetzt aber nicht auf der Karte eingezeichnet sind. Die bekommen wir also noch obendrauf. 

*Gespannt* bin ich auf den wirtschaftlichen Erfolg für den Liftbetreiber. Ein Flowtrail der nicht am Lift endet, ein leichter Singletrail der zwangsläufig über die Downhill zurück zum Lift führt - oder Forstweg. Dazu das eingeräumte Recht den Trailpark auch kostenlos zu nutzen, im E-Bike Zeitalter auch nicht unwichtig. Gleichzeitig ist Patric Dreher sicher ein absoluter Profi und weiß was er tut. 

*Leicht ängstlich* bin ich bei den Gedanken, was mit dem restlichen Habichtswald werden soll. Ich finde, dass der Habichtswald aktuell ein sehr attraktives Gebiet mit sehr hoher Traildichte ist. Im Artikel zu lesen ist, dass insbesondere die Hänge hin zur Stadt schützenswert seien und die MTB-Fahrer dort weggelockt werden sollen. Für mein Fahrprofil brauche ich keine Jumpline, aber die technischen Trails mit Wurzeln und Steinen (auch bekannt als Wanderwege). Die illegalen Streckenbauten können weg, aber wenn wir MTB Fahrer komplett von den Wanderwegen verbannt werden sollen, ist das ein Verlust.


----------



## BennyISG (5. Dezember 2022)

Ph1l1ppK schrieb:


> *Interessant* finde ich zudem, dass das andere Trailprojekt irgendwie unabhängig davon ist. Am Uhlenstein und am Hohen Gras sind dieses Jahr bereits Trails gebaut worden, die teilweise schon ausgeschildert sind und jetzt aber nicht auf der Karte eingezeichnet sind


Die Trails wurde von der DIMB dieses Jahr gebaut und gehören zur runde "Rund um das Habichtsspiel" die es schon lange gibt. Die Trails sollen die ehemals langweilig Forstweg Runde interessanter machen. Mit dem neuen trailpark und Bikepark hat das tatsächlich nichts zu tun. 

Ich freue mich mega das hier in ks endlich was passiert und werde den Trailpark mit Lift sehr gerne annehmen. Allerdings sehe ich das mit der Ostsseite des HW zur stadt hin sehr ähnlich. Hier gibt es viele tolle natürliche Trails für die Feierabend Trail/ Enduro Runde. Das ist eben doch was anderes als ein Tag im Park und bleibt trotz Park und Flowtrail, jumpline etc. weiter interessant. 

Wir werden sehen und sehen uns dann am Hohen Gras  

Grüße Benny


----------



## onkel_c (9. Dezember 2022)

Ph1l1ppK schrieb:


> aber wenn wir MTB Fahrer komplett von den Wanderwegen verbannt werden sollen, ist das ein Verlust.


das dürfte so erstmal schwierig werden, da das hess. Forstgesetz dieses zulässt. Ohne eine amtliche Sperrung (Verbot) wird das nichts. Und ohne Grund keine Sperrung. Nur weil am hohen Gras ein paar Meter bikerfreundliches Gelände dann ist, wird als Grund kaum ausreichen!

Zu den illegalen Strecken ist anzumerken, dass nicht alle so illegal sind, wie oft dargestellt. Es handelt sich teils um Wege, die es schon vor Jahrzehnten gab, die aber mittlerweile alle wieder befahren werden. 
Ich rede jetzt nicht von den wirklich neu angelegten Strecken durch ehemals jungfräulichen Wald...

Ja, es ist schön, dass sich endlich was bewegt. Die Frage ist nur WAS. Meiner Meinung braucht es gerade auch längere Naturtrails. Auf der Rückseite Richtung Ehlen gäbe es Möglichkeiten. Allein Hohes Gras mit dem was aufgezeigt wurde, dürfte kaum dauerhaft erfolgreich sein.


----------



## daniel77 (13. Dezember 2022)

Als Exil-Kasselaner finde ich das erstmal eine tolle Entwicklung dass nach jahrelangem Gerangel ein Angebot für den zahlenmässig grössten Breitensport Deutschlands gibt. In meiner neuen Heimat (naja 15 Jahre immerhin) in Basel (CH) gibt es in stadtnähe mittlerweile vier angelegte und von einem überregionalem Netzwerk gepflegte Trails (ohne Lift). Das Angebot hat die Biker-Ströme gut kanalisiert und den illegalen Trailbau unterbunden. Im Ausgleich dafür wurden leider viele oftmals geduldede Wege von den Anrainer-Gemeinden für das biken gesperrt und auch entsprechend signalisiert. Ich hoffe das das in Kassel ausbleibt und im Zuge der Öffnung es wieder eine attraktive Abfahrt vom Herkules in die Stadt gibt. Genau diese Strecke ist meines Wissens nämlich vom Hessen-Forst gesperrt worden (?).
Das Hohe Gras ist natürlich toll, allerdings für die meisten Biker ohne e-Antrieb für eine schnelle Feierabendrunde doch recht weit....


----------



## Ph1l1ppK (19. Dezember 2022)

BennyISG schrieb:


> Die Trails wurde von der DIMB dieses Jahr gebaut und gehören zur runde "Rund um das Habichtsspiel" die es schon lange gibt. Die Trails sollen die ehemals langweilig Forstweg Runde interessanter machen. Mit dem neuen trailpark und Bikepark hat das tatsächlich nichts zu tun.



Okay sie gehören zur Runde dazu, aber sind alle im Bereich des Hohen Gras zu finden oder gibt es noch mehr? Zum Charakter eines Trailparks passen die recht gut zu dem, was noch entstehen soll, dazu. Gerade  der Trail vom Uhlenstein in nordwestlicher Richtung parallel zur Straße gefällt mir sehr gut. 



onkel_c schrieb:


> das dürfte so erstmal schwierig werden, da das hess. Forstgesetz dieses zulässt. Ohne eine amtliche Sperrung (Verbot) wird das nichts. Und ohne Grund keine Sperrung. Nur weil am hohen Gras ein paar Meter bikerfreundliches Gelände dann ist, wird als Grund kaum ausreichen!


Ich hoffe, dass Du Recht behalten wirst. In der Berichterstattung ist schon immer von illegalen Strecken *und* den schützenswerten Osthängen die Rede. 

"Das Fahren auf illegal angelegten Trails im Bereich des Bergparks und den besonders sensiblen Osthängen – vom Ahnegraben bis zum Hirzstein – soll unterbunden werden." 









						Naturpark Kassel: Endlich Skilift und legale Trails für Mountainbike-Fans
					

Im Naturpark Kassel entsteht im Habichtswald ein Paradies für Mountainbike-Begeisterte – zwölf Jahre hat es von der Idee bis zur Umsetzung gedauert.




					www.hna.de
				







onkel_c schrieb:


> Ja, es ist schön, dass sich endlich was bewegt. Die Frage ist nur WAS. Meiner Meinung braucht es gerade auch längere Naturtrails. Auf der Rückseite Richtung Ehlen gäbe es Möglichkeiten. Allein Hohes Gras mit dem was aufgezeigt wurde, dürfte kaum dauerhaft erfolgreich sein.


Naturtrails sind für mich das A&O. Auf der Trailmap dann zu sehen, dass gerade der schwere Singletrail zur Hälfte direkt neben der Liftspur auf der Wiese verläuft, weckt bei mir keine Begeisterung.


----------



## BennyISG (20. Dezember 2022)

Ne bisher gibt es meines wissens nach nicht mehr Trails. Es sollen aber noch mehr entstehen um die alte XC Runde um das Habichtsspiel interessanter zu machen. Mit dem Trailpark Projekten (um den lift) hat das wie gesagt nichts zu tun. 

Ja die Osthänge scheinen im Fokus zu sein aber die sind halt für die Stadtbewohner für die Feierabendrunde am interessantesten. Hier muss also auch was geschaffen werden um illegalen trailbau zu verhindern.


----------

